# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for BREAKFAST



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite BREAKFAST juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

1. *Milky Way* by Foggs
2. *Pomgurt *by Milk Lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (24/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co - Tail Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

1.) *NCV Milked*
2.)* Orion Eclipse *

Edit: Added Eclipse, forgot about it till it was posted


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Amazon - E Liquid Project

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (24/2/16)

1. NCV Milked
2. Wiener Vape Co Tail Chase
3. Fogg's Famous Sauce Milky Way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (24/2/16)

Tail Chase Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. The Milky Way - Fogg's Famous Sauce
2. Pomgurt - Milk Lab
3. Tail Chase - Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) NCV Milked
2) Wiener Vape Co Tail Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Tail Chase is a breakfast juice? No matter what I did to it I just lemon cream biscuits out of it! Will have to try it again to try find the fruit loops...


----------



## Christos (24/2/16)

1. Amazon - Eliquid Project
2. Milky Way- Foggs famous Sauce


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

1. Foggs Famous Sauce - Milky Way
2. Nostalgia - Morning Glory


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/16)

Orion - Eclipse 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Foggs Famous-Milky Way
Wiener Vape Co-Tail chase
NCV-Milked
In no particular order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1 - Five Points - The Milk
2 - Five Points - Loops


----------



## ShamZ (24/2/16)

Foggs, The Milky way


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

Wiener vape co tail chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

NCV milked
Milk labs hakaberry
Foggs milky way


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

1. Orion - Galaxy
2. Orion - Eclipse


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Foggs - Milkyway
Orion - Eclipse
Five Points- Loops


----------



## johan (24/2/16)

Fogg's Famous Sauce - Milky Way


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

*Berry Yoghurt* by WhiteLabel


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

White Label - *Berry Yoghurt*
NCV - *Milked*
ELP - *Amazon*


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/16)

1. Complex Chaos - Yogi Drip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StevenToast (24/2/16)

Fogg's Famous Sauce - The Milky Way


----------



## Effjh (24/2/16)

Fogg's Famous Sauce - Milky Way 
Five Points - The Milk


----------



## KB_314 (24/2/16)

Foggs's Milky Way


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

NCV - *Milked*
White Label - *Berry Yogurt*


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co - Tail Chase

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

I need to broaden my horizon in this category lol

1. Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> I need to broaden my horizon in this category lol
> 
> 1. Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops


Super choice! Is it just me that thinks it tastes like Zoo biscuits?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (25/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Super choice! Is it just me that thinks it tastes like Zoo biscuits?


To me it tasted exactly like Lemon Creams..  taste is subjective and all that jazz...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

Is it just me, or are cereal liquids mostly Fruit Loops flavoured? Then again, who wants a Cornflakes liquid? 

Or Wheat-Bix, for that matter? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

I'd absolutely love a corn flakes juice! You can keep the weetbix (chipboard) flavour


----------



## Kamiel (25/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'd absolutely love a corn flakes juice! You can keep the weetbix (chipboard) flavour


Hahahaa! Get on it, local juice makers! We demand all the cereals! Weetbix, Cornflakes, maltebella, all bran, tasty wheat (with butter and cinnamon won't be bad!) and all the rest. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Hahahaa! Get on it, local juice makers! We demand all the cereals! Weetbix, Cornflakes, maltebella, all bran, tasty wheat (with butter and cinnamon won't be bad!) and all the rest.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Omg! Tastywheat!  I must have this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Super choice! Is it just me that thinks it tastes like Zoo biscuits?



Now that you mention it, yes, I do too.


----------



## DarkSide (25/2/16)

1. Amazon - E Liquid Project
Love this "brew", first juice that does not taste similar to "watered-down lemos"
2. loving Wiener Vape Co - Tail Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JapsGroen (25/2/16)

1) Nostalgia - YogiChew


----------



## phlux22 (25/2/16)

Nostalgia - Yogichew
Nostalgia - Morning Glory


----------



## Michael the Vapor (25/2/16)

NCV - Milked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

Orion Eclipse 
Orion Galaxy


----------



## Rebel (3/3/16)

Foggs-milky way


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

NCV - Milked


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

faheemgm said:


> ANML - Fury


Wish it was local. It is fantastic. Just like a bowl of Frosties


----------



## MorneW (5/3/16)

Nostalgia - Yogichew


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (14/3/16)

Fogg's Famous Sauce - Milky Way


----------



## Wdnsdy (14/3/16)

Milk Lab - Pomgurt
Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops


----------



## moonunit (14/3/16)

1. Plume Station - Breakfast Express
2. Wiener Vape - Tail Chase
3. Vikings Vape - Morning Glory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## michael dos santos (15/3/16)

Orion Eclipse
Orion Galaxy
Voodoo mummys breakfast


----------



## Flava (15/3/16)

NCV milked
ELP Amazon
Orion Eclipse


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/3/16)

Fogg's Famous Sauce - Milky Way


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

Orion - Galaxy

ncv - fruloops has to get a mention, even if it not valid cos they dont make it anymore


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

Orion - Galaxy
Fogg's Famous Sauce - The Milky Way


----------

